# Interested in purchasing a customized TV armoire from someone in Pennsylvania



## Carpentrygal (May 16, 2009)

I couldn't find anything about doing this or against doing this so if anyone is interested please contact me through the site and I'll send a pic of what I want and make sure you live within a few of hours of me. I live about 1 1/2 hours north of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

What did you have in mind? There is a lot of furniture made with both the builder and client in different parts of the country
let me know and we will see what we can do


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Carpentrygal,
Have you had any luck having your TV Armoire made? I'd be glad to take a look at a picture of what you had in mind and quote a price for you. I've built furniture and delivered to 13 different states (including Pa.)
You can check out my web-site @ www.thehuffordfurnituregroup.com.

John Hufford


----------

